

Sometimes Chrome is the Broken Browser - jonathansampson
http://sampsonblog.com/376/sometimes-chrome-is-the-broken-browser

======
erichocean
Chrome has a ton of bugs related to Canvas and CSS Animations -- mostly
because they've switched to a new compositing system that hasn't had the kinks
worked out. It's especially bad when using 3D transforms; 2D transforms are
quite a bit more stable.

One thing I've noticed is that the bugs are easy to trigger, but require a lot
of code to do so, which the Chrome team rejects as a valid "bug report". So
the bugs don't get fixed because they don't have a short bit of
HTML/CSS/JavaScript.

I just work around Chrome bugs now, rather than report them. Oh well.

------
TigrouMeow
Chrome used to be known as the sleek and fast one. But now, every time I use
Safari, I realize: wow, that one has much better performance! But it doesn't
crash often I must say.

